# ipod classic 80 go buggé - plus d'affichage des morceaux



## amnesiaac (25 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai plus accès à mes morceaux sur mon iPod, ni sur iTunes, ni sur l'iPod lorsqu'il est débranché.

Par contre, l'iPod est détecté dans le Finder. Lorsque j'y accède via le Finder, la capacité restante sur mon iPod correspond à l'espace utilisé par ma musique. Les morceaux n'ont donc pas été effacés de l'iPod. 

Le problème est survenu de façon très inattendue, mon iPod était branché sur un poste et j'écoutais de la musique de mon iPod via iTunes, tout d'un coup (je n'ai rien fait) la musique s'est coupée, iTunes a buggé et un message s'est affiché : "iTunes ne peut pas lire le contenu de l'iPod. Allez dans Résumé des préférences iPod et cliquez sur Restaurer  pour rétablir les réglages d'origine de cet iPod"

Je souhaite juste récupérer tous mes morceaux et ensuite je restaurerai mon iPod.


J'ai tout essayé :
- J'ai essayé d'accéder au fichier musique sur un PC en passant par les fichiers cachés, mais le PC ne détecte pas mon iPod et m'affiche le listing de choix de programmes lorsque j'essaie d'ouvrir l'iPod dans Poste de Travail. 
- J'ai essayé de passer par Senuti pour accéder à mes listes, mais l'ipod n'est pas détecté

Pourriez vous m'aider ?

>> est ce que si je fais "restaurer" je vais récupérer mes morceaux ? il me semble qu'il s'agit plutot d'un formatage qui va tout me supprimer... 

>> pourriez vous m'indiquer la procédure pour accéder aux fichiers de l'iPod sur mac : utilitaire de disque ? terminal ?

Dernière précision : mon iPod n'est pas synchronisé avec mon ordinateur, ce qui me fait aussi beaucoup hésiter à Restaurer via iTunes.

Merci pour votre aide car je suis un peu désespérée...


----------

